# Are you more sexually attracted to your physical opposite?



## Unslap

I'm a guy with light skin and hair, and i am aware that i give more sexual attention to girls with dark skin and hair.
My best friend has dark skin and hair, and i'm pretty positive that he leans towards blonde women.
Of course i've been captivated by many blondes, this is just a general trend.

Do you see this in yourself?
Are you gay, straight?

(btw i think this is different enough from the thread started by rememberusername a few years ago)


----------



## Myechtatel

im straight and i agree. im german(light hair, skin and eyes) and i prefer hispanics, asians or light skin and black hair(gothic?).


----------



## dirtyfacedan

I also agree, I'm alien, and i prefer humans...


----------



## Wolf

Actually it's true for me, I tend to be more sexually attracted to ladies of darker skin and darker hair (unless it's blue, ugh blue hair, yum). I find very little sexual attraction, initially, to lighter skinned ladies, which is ironic sense I've only had sex with lighter skinned ladies.


----------



## chelzee

well i'm dark blonde and i like light red hair... idk i think that's just generic though.
i do notice that the opposite complexion attraction happens a lot though


----------



## NyxNomasters

Visually I check out all sorts of shades of people because I'm a voyeur. Sexually I'm attracted to people who stimulate my brain. My vagina is kinda racist though. It only likes white people for some reason. 

I'm poly. I don't see gender. I like personality.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

oposites attract... but really, i go for a person who makes me want them... but i cant be sexually attracted to a chocolate fellow. i dont know why... dam you, racist daddy!!


----------



## EphemeralStick

well im hispanic, small framed, dark featured and definitely go for the white boys. I also generally like taller, "fuller" guys, with light hair and light eyes. also preppy/jockish guys seem to be a recurring theme in my latest exploits. generally ill sleep with and human with a penis though. ill try any type of guy once. *shawink*


----------



## dirtyfacedan

I think you have all collectively given me wood.


----------



## Nym

im more attracted to peoples personalities then their looks...you could be hot as hell but
have a shitty personality and i would look at you twice
..but good looks are a plus....

but i must say..give me a large bootied puerto rican woman anyday


----------



## Nym

question though..why does a relationship that worked on the streets never really seem to work in a housed environment?

i mean i was with my baby daddy on the streets
and everything was perfect
then we housed up and had a kid and got jobs
and everything went to shit
no where not together and all that shit....

maybe its just the stress?


----------



## Myechtatel

dirtyfacedan said:


> i think you have all collectively given me wood.


 
lmao!


----------



## Unslap

> but i must say..give me a large bootied puerto rican woman anyday


 Sure!
I was going to post an interesting link to spark conversation, but I can't find anything about this online. In fact, all I ran into was a study about people being attracted to facial features similar to their own, and another about attraction to those who resemble your mom or dad


----------



## Nym

Unslap said:


> Sure!
> ] and another about attraction to those who resemble your mom or dad


 
ahahahahaha dude thats such a horrible thought....
(slams face on to desk)


----------



## Diagaro

Nym said:


> question though..why does a relationship that worked on the streets never really seem to work in a housed environment?
> 
> i mean i was with my baby daddy on the streets
> and everything was perfect
> then we housed up and had a kid and got jobs
> and everything went to shit
> no where not together and all that shit....
> 
> maybe its just the stress?


 
Yep same here, You my ex?
We did great till money became something we needed for more than booze and cigarettes - What a fool I was trying to domesticate a tramp!


----------



## venusinpisces

Nym said:


> question though..why does a relationship that worked on the streets never really seem to work in a housed environment?
> 
> i mean i was with my baby daddy on the streets
> and everything was perfect
> then we housed up and had a kid and got jobs
> and everything went to shit
> no where not together and all that shit....
> 
> maybe its just the stress?


 
Living on the street is different because you don't have the same kind of responsibilities that are necessary to pay rent and hold down a job. A lot of people who are drawn towards traveling just don't function well in that kind of environment no matter how hard they try. That's why you see so many creative people in difficult situations--because the job market in this country, with its emphasis on routine and left brain logic at the expense of creativity, is fundamentally incompatible with the skill sets of these people. 

But I'm sorry to hear about your relationship troubles. Hopefully you have someone helping you with child care? I mentioned this on another thread, but you may want to look into intentional communities if you haven't already. A lot of them will help with child care and you can also gain valuable skills there too. Here is a site just in case you're interested.
Intentional Communities - ecovillages, communes, cohousing, coops


----------



## ericafuckyea

yeah, i personally have a type and my type is alot different from the type that i am. i'm super pale with freckles, average height, skinny-ish, i have really dark brown hair, and brown eyes. i'm bisexual i guess. i always invariably end up with blonde girls, which is really weird cuz i don't seek them out, it just happens like that. as for guys i generally end up with guys who are darker than me, my ex is hispanic and my current boyfriend is as well. it's weird because i didn't realise there was a trend until i saw this thread.
as for the relationships on the road and how they translate to living together... it's interesting, it changes alot once you and your partner get housed up. me and my ex pretty much lived just like street kids, except we had an apartment. consequently we got evicted alot, heh. it put strain on the relationship but mainly because being indoors was hella stressfull for both of us. we got housesick. it sucked. the guy im dating right now is an ex traveler but when we met we were both housed up, and things seem to be going better than they would had we made that transition together. we're about to start traveling together, wonder if it'll be weird...


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

Wolf said:


> Actually it's true for me, I tend to be more sexually attracted to ladies of darker skin and darker hair (unless it's blue, ugh blue hair, yum). I find very little sexual attraction, initially, to lighter skinned ladies, which is ironic sense I've only had sex with lighter skinned ladies.


 
But then again, give you a little beer, and if it has skin and hair at all, you're all over it.


----------



## venusinpisces

NyxNomasters said:


> My vagina is kinda racist though. It only likes white people for some reason.
> .


 What an unfortunate problem. (for you, not the rainbow coalition)


----------



## venusinpisces

I suppose that part of getting older is being far less concerned with physical appearance than personality and values. I'm 31 and experienced enough to have finely honed bullshit detection skills. So when I see hints that someone routinely treats others poorly, looks down on people, takes advantage of generosity, etc., it becomes very hard to sustain interest no matter how strong the initial attraction.

Putting that aside, pretty redheads will always catch my eye...


----------



## NyxNomasters

It's never presented a problem for me. Only for people who hit on me that I'm not attracted to.


----------



## venusinpisces

^^^Oh, well I wasn't being entirely serious. Even so, I'm glad not to be wired that way. talk about missed opportunities...


----------



## theare

I am attracted to a wide variety of men and women. Looks are a plus but personality is where it's at, especially if you can make me laugh so hard I squeal.


----------



## mittens

well, I'm fair skinned w/ reddish brown hair, greenish blue eyes, n' freckles, and I'm into red headed chicks with glasses, freckles, n' fair skin. I've heard a lot about that "opposites attract" thing, so there is probably something to it. I'm probably one of the exceptions to the rule.

Theare, here, and others too, seem to have the right idea, though. her eyes could take your breath away, but the shit that comes out of her mouth could turn around, and give it right back.


----------



## Heron

i'm asexual. interesting people who resonate with me are 'attractive'. my love happens to be half indian but my others have been all white and not really opposite. -shrug-


----------



## iatethecanary

i don't really care about skin/hair color or gender, but i'm fat and i generally prefer sleeping with skinny folks!


----------



## skiptown

I am a short, super fair skinned, blue eyed, blond lady and while personality is a lot more important to me for relationships, on an aesthetic level I am definitely most attracted to my polar opposite. Physically what turns me on the most is very tall, very dark skinned black dudes, especially when they have that kind of well toned but not overly muscled sinewy lanky definition. I am poly and my partners right now are all really different. Two half black half white dudes who are tall and athletic and super hot, a super curvy white but hispanic looking lady who is very smiler in appearance to myself and a white dude of pretty average height and build and they are all rad and turn me on like crazy. I've been dating these folks, respectively, for 2 years, 1 year, six months and 9 years. Black guys also smell better to me. I think this is a pheromone thing that might have some kind of relation to our procreative urge as animals. While I have no actual interest in children, the healthiest babies are born of parents with radically different immune systems and genetic makeups. I am definitely attracted to people who have genetics very different from my own.


----------



## Milque Toast

Slim, short, blond, green eye caucasian male. Got a bit of a thing for red haired women. Darker skin women too. Full figure, or no figure. I look for cute faces. Body don't really matter though. It's all in the personality. I can't stand "someone who routinely treats others poorly, looks down on people, takes advantage of generosity, etc." Never been super attracted to blonde girls, so yeah I guess you could say I apply to the opposites attract thing.


----------



## 3knd

_*I'm pansexual...It doesn't really matter to me. Of course, I do have a Type. **I don't know. I suppose that I'm really into white guys...Eh, anyone that can make me feel like someone. I'm really picky, so It's hard for me to describe the person that I'd be into. I like guys that Kind of either look like girls or dirty faced lookin' travelin' kids. Eh, That's all I have to say. sorry if I failed at describing what I'm into.*_


----------



## Pheonix

I'm a white guy with brown hair and hazel eyes and I'm attracted to blond hair, blue eyes white girls and preferably tall like me. my opposite attraction come in the fact that I'm a dirty piece of gutter trash that's attracted to preppy valley girl types. you won't believe how many hot preppy chicks just want to take a gutter punk off the streets and give him a bath. I love shower sex and it's the only real way a pretty girl can make me take a shower.


----------



## cimot

Im brown/asian and now living in Europe. it seems Im not attracted sexually to anykind of girls i like. sometimes i have to deal on it


----------



## daveycrockett

i am 511 195 brown hair brown eyes fit kind of build, ithink if i see part of myself in someone else that is what attracts me to them. i dont really know what the hell (cimot) you are talking about but maybe you need a drink, or two


----------



## nellylikewoah

i find this to be true for me. i am mixed and i am attracted to white folks. i do get sexually attracted more to personality.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

cimot said:


> it seems Im not attracted sexually to anykind of girls i like. sometimes i have to deal on it



I think that means youre gay... Lol.


----------



## Sydney

skiptown said:


> Black guys also smell better to me. I think this is a pheromone thing that might have some kind of relation to our procreative urge as animals. While I have no actual interest in children, the healthiest babies are born of parents with radically different immune systems and genetic makeups. I am definitely attracted to people who have genetics very different from my own.


 
yeah, that's like the whole recessive trait thing, I agree with that. I just got pregnant for the first time this year, I didn't have the kid but I thought about it. I broke up with the guy after I had my abortion because things got real weird between us. But ever since then I've been considering what our kids would have been like and I've now decided I only want to date dudes that have "good genetics", lol. Because not only was the guy who knocked me up really fat and gross, but he was fucking crazy too... real creepy. Which is why I decided not to keep my child. So I'm also going for tall and athletic black dudes now, lol.


----------



## cimot

ayyyjayyy said:


> I think that means youre gay... Lol.


 
twice 2 difference persons/gay attempted to abuse me sexualy. hhmmm, i kind of respect but im still not a gay


----------



## cimot

daveycrockett said:


> i am 511 195 brown hair brown eyes fit kind of build, ithink if i see part of myself in someone else that is what attracts me to them. i dont really know what the hell (cimot) you are talking about but maybe you need a drink, or two


 
i drank or maybe to much...ha


----------



## ayyyjayyy

cimot said:


> twice 2 difference persons/gay attempted to abuse me sexualy. hhmmm, i kind of respect but im still not a gay



Well I was sort of joking. Either way it's cool though. Don't get abused!


----------



## daveycrockett

yeeea, maybe you should uh..um...yeea


----------



## wehavethemap

pale ones and dark ones. I like all eye colors​I don't think the opposite thing applies with me
I more attracted people dtf


----------



## dolittle

Back in the day, I was a sandy blond. Mostly got the salt & pepper thing going on now. I like different things about different people. But tall, square jaws & dark hair trips my trigger, extra points for face hair in abundance. Funny thing... with tall beefy guys, I want to be their bitch. But short small built guys bring out my butch side. As for the ladys, I preffer older. To this day, Loaren Bacall gives me a boner. Angelica Houston sends me into orbit!! So, older ladys & dark haired, yunger studs.


----------



## Unslap

Unslap said:


> I'm a guy with light skin and hair, and i am aware that i give more sexual attention to girls with dark skin and hair.
> My best friend has dark skin and hair, and i'm pretty positive that he leans towards blonde women.
> Of course i've been captivated by many blondes, this is just a general trend.
> 
> Do you see this in yourself?
> 
> Original Poster has discovered that preferences change and that there is little or no legitimacy in his theory. This thread was an unsuccessful attemp to rationalize the mysterious human mind
> Are you gay, straight?
> 
> (btw i think this is different enough from the thread started by rememberusername a few years ago)


----------



## TravlinGreaser

Yes. In a way I guess...I am a greaser rockabilly outlaw country type cat...but damn to I love hippie girls. Dunno what it is but they are amazing


----------



## Doc Road

Dirty kinky hobo gals I love you all! I can't even get one to the normal girls eneymore. Too think of the programed conversation is enogh to make me grow a big soft one even if they are bombshells. You got a nine to five you say, excuse me wile I stoak myself. Probly have a better time ennyways....


----------



## iamalouse

Oh boy... I have two types. For ladies I like them to look similar to me: dark eyes and hair, olive skin, curvy (not skinny or too thick- though I like 'em thick too), about 5'2", wears lots of black and either no makeup or lots of black around the eyes. Long or short hair doesn't matter to me, really. It's sexy when they wear boots and spit and climb trees and don't shave. Hot. These one's are either tough to find or straight or just not that nice when you talk to them. For real attraction they also need to be nice and have a legit sense of humor. Usually older women are more attractive to me. 

For boys... tall, lanky white boys, hazel eyes, brown or dirty blonde hair, scruffy, muscular but not overly so... Crusty traveler boys are a +, and if I can see grease/dirt on their hands and can tell they work hard it's fucking golden. I've had a tendency to fall in love only with boys with hazel eyes. I also have a thing for younger dudes (like 19-22) that have their shit together and know how to treat a lady like a lady. Ehhh, now that I'm older I like 'em younger. It used to be the other way around (I've dated many ten years my senior). 


Ahhh this post is gettin me all worked up n shit!


----------



## Doc Road

iamalouse said:


> Oh boy... I have two types. For ladies I like them to look similar to me: dark eyes and hair, olive skin, curvy (not skinny or too thick- though I like 'em thick too), about 5'2", wears lots of black and either no makeup or lots of black around the eyes. Long or short hair doesn't matter to me, really. It's sexy when they wear boots and spit and climb trees and don't shave. Hot. These one's are either tough to find or straight or just not that nice when you talk to them. For real attraction they also need to be nice and have a legit sense of humor. Usually older women are more attractive to me.
> 
> For boys... tall, lanky white boys, hazel eyes, brown or dirty blonde hair, scruffy, muscular but not overly so... Crusty traveler boys are a +, and if I can see grease/dirt on their hands and can tell they work hard it's fucking golden. I've had a tendency to fall in love only with boys with hazel eyes. I also have a thing for younger dudes (like 19-22) that have their shit together and know how to treat a lady like a lady. Ehhh, now that I'm older I like 'em younger. It used to be the other way around (I've dated many ten years my senior).
> 
> 
> Ahhh this post is gettin me all worked up n shit!


Haha! Worked up is the word!


----------



## iamalouse

Doc Road said:


> Haha! Worked up is the word!


 
It's a problem too, since I haven't had sex since September... fucknA


----------



## Doc Road

look at the bright side,the dry spells make the wet ones much more magic. If you always have cake then eating it is whatever.


----------



## Rob Nothing

I don't know

short and thick? sure. 

The way I'm attracted to someone is largely colored by their attittude // the person animating the body, and usually am drawn first to the face. where the content carried within is reflected most clearly. 

Small, tight wasted and moody seems to be common for me, though not necessarily ever looking for it or any combination similar.

Come to think of it, just crazy women in general. Whattever body type.


----------



## ped

I like the kind that like me.


----------



## Ilikepie

As a white guy with dark hair, I'm attracted to women of all different races, skin tones, hair colors, etc. when it comes to physical attraction, my attraction always has to do with the golden ratio (look up the mathematics behind beauty), I find that the closer a womans face is the golden ratio and being perfect, the more I find her attractive, which is the same for most people, I'm big the face, race doesn't matter.

Also, on a primal level, you may find that people who LOOK opposite to you might be attractive more to you, but chances are you're one of the few of your race who is apart of a haplogroup generally associated with a certain race. For example, if I really liked black girls, chances are I'd be one of the white people who are apart of the haplogroup generally associated with people of African descent. There is actually a correlation between haplogroups and the interracial marriages that do work out and last. Haplogroups can transcend race. Though there are people who could be classified as apart of a haplogroup associated with another race, due to intermixing you don't know about.

When it comes to your subconscious, genetics/haplogroups and attraction, its generally "if you're like me, you like me", same even goes for friendships.


----------



## Meg

I dont know if this applies but im pan sexual and i find myself leaning towards women who are chubby. im currently dating a girl who is about 200 pounds but before her ive only had sex w/ heavy women when drunk and checking out heavy women while sober. yes its nice to have a skinny girl once in a while but idk its something about love handles...


----------

